# Estimation prix d'un Imac pour pièces



## plocploc (4 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous


Ma Chère et Tendre veut se débarrasser de son vieil imac dont l'écran est cassé (mais le reste fonctionne à merveille)

10.4.11

1,83 GHZ Intel Core 2 Duo
512Mo 667 Mhz DDR2

A votre avis on peut le mettre en vente à combien ?

Merci !!! et bonne année


----------



## Pierrkiiroule (4 Janvier 2012)

Hello !

Le plus simple est de le mettre aux enchère sur ebay... tu pourrait etre surpris de ce quon ten donnera mais a mon avis pas beaucoup plus que 300...

Bye !


----------



## plocploc (4 Janvier 2012)

c'est ce que je pensais merci


----------

